# {SOLVED} General File transfer error message



## underbird (May 13, 2001)

Hi, I am trying to install a scanner software program and I get the error message "general file transfer error Please check target location and try again Error - 115" I thought the cd disk might be bad, so I went to the manufacters site and downloaded the program there, and had the same problem
Duh?
thanks larry


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

We need more information to be able to help. What the make and model of the scanner and the name and version of the software you are trying to install?


----------



## underbird (May 13, 2001)

Hi, I am working with win 98, the scanner is a cannon FB620P,the software is Scancraft CS-p and CS-p Copy.I had this installed in my old computer, no problem.
Hope this helps....you...to help me...
thanks larry


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

With Windows 98 you should only install the ScanGear CS 5.0P or higher driver. I recommend you go into the Control Panel, select System, Device Manager, and delete all scanner devices. Then reinstall the driver.


----------



## underbird (May 13, 2001)

Hi Dan-O, took your advice and cleaned all the old scanner stuff, reinstallation was a success
Thanks soo much!
Larry


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

That's great news, thanks for the feedback. I am going to mark this thread solved.


----------

